# GTechniq Nano Crystalline vs Zaino - Update thread



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

OK 2 weeks in, I have GTechniq Nano Crystalline on the front alloys and 3 x Z5 Pro with ZFX on the rears.

*The GTechniq wheel before..*










*The Zaino wheel before...*










*Video of me pressure washing GTechniq wheel...*






*Video of me pressure washing Zaino wheel...*






*GTechniq Wheel after...*



















*Zaino Wheel after...*



















*GTechniq Wheel after mitt wash...*










*Zaino Wheel after mitt wash...*










*Video of GTechniq hydrophobic behaviour...*

Quite difficult to see, but notice how the water falls off extremely quicker, it is like Carlack Window sealant/Z Vintage behaviour.






*Thoughts*

The Zaino cleaned up slightly better with pressure washer alone than the GTechniq which left a fair bit of dirt.

The Zaino hadn't pressure washed as clean as I was expecting. Zaino Z-CS would have had these wheels alot cleaner.

The GTechniq is extremely hydrophobic, much more so than Zaino.

The Zaino was slicker, the GTechniq still feels as if nothing is protecting the wheels.

Both cleaned up perfectly, although the GTechniq had a tar spot already, but I am told this can be removed with WD40 without affecting the coating.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

would Z2 perform better than Z5?


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

The fronts are always going to have a harder time than the rears because of the extra heat and brake dust. So long as it's a comparison of before/after, rather than a direct comparison front/rear. Perhaps the fairest comparison is to split wheels 50/50, so each wheel has both products.

What is that stuff they use on jet engine turbine blades? It's something like 'Jetex'? That would be worth comparing.


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

i suppose the question neil is will this product be available to buy?, i was under the impression c1 was for pro use only due to lability issues, would love to try myself!....would like to use on the plastic arch liners so you could just wash the crud and road grime away.....must give robert a call as my replied to e,mail gave the above indication...


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

rmorgan84 said:


> would Z2 perform better than Z5?


Good question, I'm not quite sure, Johnnyopolis?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Car Key said:


> The fronts are always going to have a harder time than the rears because of the extra heat and brake dust. So long as it's a comparison of before/after, rather than a direct comparison front/rear. Perhaps the fairest comparison is to split wheels 50/50, so each wheel has both products.
> 
> What is that stuff they use on jet engine turbine blades? It's something like 'Jetex'? That would be worth comparing.


To be fair, it's not intended to be a one against the other, Zaino is really on the rear wheels as a guage. I know the Zaino will last around 6 months based on previous experience, but the claims for GTechniq are a possible 2 years, which is radical.

Zaino is the best solution for sealing wheels I have tried, so on as a guage really.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

talisman said:


> i suppose the question neil is will this product be available to buy?, i was under the impression c1 was for pro use only due to lability issues, would love to try myself!....would like to use on the plastic arch liners so you could just wash the crud and road grime away.....must give robert a call as my replied to e,mail gave the above indication...


I understand GTechniq may be bringing a wheel sealant solution to the market, or certainly thinking about it.

It has to be used in a set manner, but I think so long as you are thorough and careful it should be fine.


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

so can i push you on this one???,zaino or gtech for your wheels in future?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Too early to call.

If the GTechniq lasts then it will almost certainly be my solution, ask me again in 3 months time!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Liking the video updates Neil

And as you say a long race only a few laps in

Will watch this with intrest

Nice one


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I should say that my priority for wheels is making my life easy in keeping them clean. I want a product that will last as long as possible and make cleaning easy.

I don't really find I can see much difference in finish between clean wheels, so looks isn't that key to me here.


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

hi neil,

would have been better to run the test sided not front back as fronts are always going to get way more brake dust than rears. never mind though - the durability should be pretty much unaffected by the amount of crud but clearly you are going to need to scrub the fronts more than the rears.

we've compared c1 against plenty of other rim sealants and yeah it's got the legs for durability but i will say that nothing lasts so good once you start having to use rim cleaning products.

we are playing around with some other formulas for rims - one option is a two part lacquer type system but it really requires spraying on. it's the most demanding part of the car to look after in terms of the attack on the paint.

will keep an eye on this thread to see how it works out for you.

rob


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

I like Z2 topped with the CS for wheels. 

BTW what type of pressure washer were you using?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Neil - missed this but always grateful for your wheel tests :thumb:

I have Auto Balm vs Jetseal running on the Saab right now, with Jetseal still being my no 1 product tested to date since I dont yet have any Zaino. Today will be a couple of weeks and will repeat the process you just used to see how it goes...


----------



## gsd2000 (Jul 25, 2006)

any updates


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I've been away in the states so the car was sat at the airport for nearly 3 weeks. Wheels jet washed well, both holding up perfectly.

The Nano crystalline is really hydrophobic, the water just bounces off, it's encouraging, only thing is that it feels like the wheel has nothing protecting it, but this is to be expected.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

any more news after all the recent monsoon rain?

my wheels look like I've been rallying after a few long motorway journeys last 2 weeks


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> Too early to call.
> 
> If the GTechniq lasts then it will almost certainly be my solution, ask me again in 3 months time!


3 months on Neil ! (doesn`t time pass quick)
Whats the score ?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Yep, the GTechniq is going well as is the Zaino as expected. They both have bits of tar spots, but I am told I can clean this off and it won't affect the GTechniq coating (which I shall do at the end of August).

The GTechniq beads water as good as ever, the Zaino beading slightly reduced.

I fully expect the GTechniq to outlast the Zaino as GTechniq say this is more of a laquer than a sealant.


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> Yep, the GTechniq is going well as is the Zaino as expected. They both have bits of tar spots, but I am told I can clean this off and it won't affect the GTechniq coating (which I shall do at the end of August).
> 
> The GTechniq beads water as good as ever, the Zaino beading slightly reduced.
> 
> I fully expect the GTechniq to outlast the Zaino as GTechniq say this is more of a laquer than a sealant.


Nice results Neil. Looks like a good test for GTechniq and Zaino :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

thanks Neil - please remind me which lasts longer out of the Z-CS and Z2/5 combo's you have tried?

Just thinking that laying down some layers of z2 even with zfx is going to take a lot more time and effort than some AIO + Z-CS....


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Not used Z-CS on it's own on my wheels, used Z2 Pro with ZFX x 3 and then topped up with Z-CS a number of months in.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> Not used Z-CS on it's own on my wheels, used Z2 Pro with ZFX x 3 and then topped up with Z-CS a number of months in.


my bad....

IIRC you said the Z-CS added a good bit of lasting protection didnt it?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Neil_S 
Too early to call.

If the GTechniq lasts then it will almost certainly be my solution, ask me again in 3 months time!



DIESEL DAVE said:


> 3 months on Neil ! (doesn`t time pass quick)
> Whats the score ?


Another 4 months gone by Neil, how are the wheels looking ?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

The GTechniq is using quite a different type of technology to the Zaino, so from a technical perspective the GTechniq should outlast and be more hydrophobic, but like isn't being compared to like - which perhaps reflects unfairly on Zaino. As has been mentioned, the advantages of GTechniq come with corresponding disadvantages (pro application for some products). Once you weight everything into account you'll see that one's not necessarily better than the other overall (they are just different) but the GTechniq should outperform the Zaino if it lives up to its technological promise.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I should have updated this thread a while back, I changed my alloys for some original RS6 wheels and that is when the test ended.

The biggest issue I had with the GTechniq was that in my experience it attracted tar like a bugger. I was told that I could clean it off with WD40 and this wouldn't impact the coating, but to be honest I have come to my own conclusion that to keep my wheels looking as good as I want them to, I have to take them off and cleanse them twice yearly.

I am now using FK1000p and loving it, we will see how durable it proves.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the update Neil :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Interesting stuff Neil. It should in theory resist contaminants like tar better, but that's real world testing for you


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Dodo Factory said:


> Interesting stuff Neil. It should in theory resist contaminants like tar better, but that's real world testing for you


I did love the hydrophobic nature of the product, I really disliked the feeling that nothing was on the car though.

When you apply the product, it just feels as if you have unprotected paint, it is a psychological thing, but my brain is telling me that the uber slick Zaino is offering more protection, whether it is or not is another matter.


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> I did love the hydrophobic nature of the product, I really disliked the feeling that nothing was on the car though.
> 
> When you apply the product, it just feels as if you have unprotected paint, it is a psychological thing, but my brain is telling me that the uber slick Zaino is offering more protection, whether it is or not is another matter.


slickness is just a function of the coating. in itself it doesn't tell you about protection or longevity. the important difference is the bonding technology of c1, c4 & c5. as far as i know these are the only coating products to use covalent (chemical) bonds which are always going to be stronger than physical bonds.

interesting re the tar. will have to run some tests. certainly for other contaminants such as bugs on a c1 coated car, we get reports back that they are much easier to shift. plus running tests like the one we did on the rooftop in hongkong on anti stain: pic

shows how this type of product stacks up against polymer products such as permagard - which like zaino feels very slick.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Doesn't the Nanolex stuff use covalent bonding as well, Rob?

Just curious. If I remember, it seemed to be billed as pretty similar technology.


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

Dodo Factory said:


> Doesn't the Nanolex stuff use covalent bonding as well, Rob?
> 
> Just curious. If I remember, it seemed to be billed as pretty similar technology.


you've had more of a chance to play with it than me so you'll know more than i will at this stage.

but don't think that because it's nano it's going to necessarily be the same. saying something is nano is about as useful as saying its green :lol: i haven't seen anything describing how their product works. that it works on glass as well as paint would suggest not as glass and paint share little in common in their molecular composition.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Well some of their products *appear* to be covalent  I don't think that their glass and paint products are necessarily the same. And besides, a manufacturer could easily have a certain technology in one product range and another technology in another.

But covalent technology when it comes to hydrophobic coatings is hardly unknown, especially in places like Germany. I'm sure these materials are finding their way into a number of products.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

dont think you can beat opti-seal on wheels.

all i do is jet mine now and they come up mint!


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

ryanuk said:


> dont think you can beat opti-seal on wheels.


I fully intended using c5 on my wheels but OS does the job for me as well, its quick, lasts and looks. :thumb:


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

Dodo Factory said:


> Well some of their products *appear* to be covalent  I don't think that their glass and paint products are necessarily the same. And besides, a manufacturer could easily have a certain technology in one product range and another technology in another.
> 
> But covalent technology when it comes to hydrophobic coatings is hardly unknown, especially in places like Germany. I'm sure these materials are finding their way into a number of products.


as the eyetalians would say - ma dai! dom!! :lol: you cannot see how it bonds!

there are a few glass coatings that use covalent bonds but we haven't heard of a paint coating that uses them. their website doesn't shed much light on it (nor does ours  )

not saying that it doesn't but if it's the same product for glass and paint then it doesn't seem likely but you think they might be different. if so then it's more likely. doesn't the nanolex importer post on here sometimes?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

I imagine it is the glass coating that is covalent, as I guess yours is. Your website is far too uninformative for my liking, Rob 

I never said that they were the same product for glass and paint and I don't think Nanolex have. Like your range, they come in different bottles (although that is never an indication that they are necessarily different, LOL). As you say, the chemistry is a bit different when it comes to bonding stuff onto glass compared to paint.

We probably need Frank(?) from Nanolex to clear things up.

It was this quote I found interesting:

"...as far as i know these are the only coating products to use covalent (chemical) bonds..."

I'm not trying to catch you out, but surely there are other products out there that do this. And if you have an eye on the market and industry, you would probably know about them... Nanolex seem the most similar to G Techniq in terms of their product offering (from what I can tell). For example, I'd never place Duragloss and Zaino in the same sub-sector as you guys


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Nanolex looks really good but very fussy to apply a minimum of 15 deg no dust etc.


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

Dodo Factory said:


> I imagine it is the glass coating that is covalent, as I guess yours is. Your website is far too uninformative for my liking, Rob
> 
> I never said that they were the same product for glass and paint and I don't think Nanolex have. Like your range, they come in different bottles (although that is never an indication that they are necessarily different, LOL). As you say, the chemistry is a bit different when it comes to bonding stuff onto glass compared to paint.
> 
> ...


heh fair criticism of our website. there will be radical changes in the new year. but even so we still have to be reasonably cagey. i stand by the above though for paint coatings. we haven't come across anything else that uses this type of bond. this position is undoubtedly going to change. nanolex perhaps. but as you know from making up wax formulas you have a pretty large palette to play with.


----------



## uiuiuiui (Nov 2, 2008)

Dodo Factory said:


> But covalent technology when it comes to hydrophobic coatings is hardly unknown, especially in places like Germany. I'm sure these materials are finding their way into a number of products.


in germany the word "nano" has become the bad word of the yearor something, here everything became nano whatever...

in the beginning it was about long lasting coatings now it's just marketing


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Sure... it is a very interesting arena to be in. I think what you are bringing to the market is some of the most progressive technology... I mean, it's hardly like we're rushing off to develop some natural enzyme wax after CG brought one out. The technology that's interesting is what you guys do. It is just that you're not necessarily alone... covalent coatings aren't particularly rare... although good, easy to use products that contain them, are!

We're obviously researching sealant technologies a bit more with our new QD being the first toe into synthetic waters, and it's interesting to see who and what is already out there in all areas of the industry, from the simple 'traditional' sealants, to the covalent coatings that physically bond with substrates. For example, there's another German company called www.nanotol.com which has a similar 'approach' to GTechniq and Nanolex, even if there are differences between all of the products.

I happened to spot nanotol as they have a video a few below Neil's on Youtube, showing the effects of a 'Lotus effect nano coating' on an alloy wheel. But whether the coating is properly covalent or not is difficult to say.

Anyway, as I mentioned before, the trick is making the technology palatable to consumers as it is quite industrial at the moment. And this seems to be where your chaps in the Far East earn their sushi


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

uiuiuiui said:


> in germany the word "nano" has become the bad word of the yearor something, here everything became nano whatever...
> 
> in the beginning it was about long lasting coatings now it's just marketing


heh - this we found in asia too - see my post at the bottom of the page here

nano will become an overused marketing term over here too no doubt. as i mentioned before saying something is nano tells you diddly squat about how it works.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey Guys,

first of all, nice to see some discussion about sealants going on....

As the most of you won't know, we are about to get a spot in the manufacturers section here (thanks to Bill) and I'm sure things will become clearer. 

Regarding the things I read - we do have different products for different surfaces. We have 2 different products for paint/laquer, where both can also be used for rims, another one for metal & plastic, one for glass, for textiles/leather, convertible tops and a few more to come... 

The only "exception" is our Premium Sealant, which is suitable for paint, rims and the windows without wiper-contact. 

They are not only said to be different, they really are, because, Loboil will agree, every surface needs a different type of application.

The system most of our sealants is based on is the so-called Sol-Gel process (info can be found @ wikipedia or other sites). This is all we can and want to say about our sealants/coatings.

As some may have seen on our webstie, the pictures we show (-> the BMW wheel) are a lot like the ones in this thread. A lot of sealants basically do the same, the main difference is usually the durability. 
We have all our sealants tested (measuring the contact angle after x-washes, it is a certified test performed by us and the German DEKRA) and we don't say up to xyz years, we say at least. 
Sure, if a customer hits his car through an automatic car wash 3x a week the durability won't be as promised, but we assume that this is the exception....

I also know that a lot of people are still sceptical when it comes to new applications, but all I can tell is that, once people had it done or did it themselves (properly), they are mostly flattered by the results. 

And since we don't only sell car care (worldwide), but also industrial coatings and applications for households, I would say that this whole industry sector can do a lot for our all convenience. 
Right now we are planning on a house that will be coated on the inside and the outside, everywhere where it is possible, from the roofing tiles over everything in the bathroom to the carpet in the living room and the facade, and we are sure that a lot of things will be adapted by other industries.

But I don't want to talk bad about all the old-school things you can use, I started this whole car care thing out of a passion I always had and cause I believe in this stuff.

So... as I mentioned above we're about to find a place in the Manu-Section and I already look forward to some interesting discussions and questions...

keep up the interesting tests, Florian


----------



## 964kevin (Sep 27, 2008)

Well, After visiting the Nanotol website, the only thing it puports not to be is a ***** enhancer..

That's one heck of a lot of claims there fella, not saying they aren't true, but it's a mighty lot to back up.

Kevin.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Nanolex or Nanotol... think they are two separate companies. Both seeming to use covalent products of some nature 

The technology isn't exclusive to one manufacturer or another, although formulas are, from what I can tell. The claims are probably nothing more than exaggerated versions of what G-Techniq already state, ie the stuff bonds and last longer than normal LSPs.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Dodo Factory said:


> Nanolex or Nanotol... think they are two separate companies. Both seeming to use covalent products of some nature
> 
> The technology isn't exclusive to one manufacturer or another, although formulas are, from what I can tell. The claims are probably nothing more than exaggerated versions of what G-Techniq already state, ie the stuff bonds and last longer than normal LSPs.


Actually there is a big difference between Nanotol and most other manufacturers - Nanotol claims that one sealant is suitable for almost every surface, which is very unusual.

I agree with you that the formulas are different from manufacturer to manufacturer, and the characteristics of the sealants are usually the same or at least almost, I think at the end the major factor is the durability.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Interesting... I don't know much about Nanotol, it must be said. As you say, one product for all substrates would be rare in the world of covalent coatings.

The main point is that covalency normally means increased durability  So it's a good technology. Having a covalent one stage product for consumer use on paint seems to be the holy grail.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

actually we only have covalent one stage products for the automotive sector...


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

For paint coatings or just for glass?


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

paint, glass, textile (conv. tops), textile/leather, metal, plastic. We do offer a 2-component lacquer for paint/rims, but the procedure is time consuming and more for industrial use


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

That's what I was thinking really... a good single stage covalent system for paint/lacquer.

Rob (loboil) made a comment earlier on this thread that he thought only G-Techniq were doing covalent coatings for paint and I guessed that others must be, whether two step or not. It is hardly divulging confidential info if you are... how you create the product is another matter. The type is what is of interest 

Anyway, congrats to both you and G-Techniq as I do like covalent technology. It certainly has a place in the market, and will do for some time.


----------

